# Has Anyone Tried First Aid Beauty?



## StarLightPlurs (May 25, 2011)

I have very sensitive skin and am looking for a gentle day cream to use in the morning before my make up. I had a terrible allergic reaction to one so I think I may need to go the organic, paraben free or hypoallergenic route cause all my other skin care items are of that nature.

I received a sample of First Aid Beauty's day cream at Sephora and was wondering if anyone with sensitive skin has used this before. I've never tried it and although the cream does everything I want it to (SPF, anti-aging, etc) I still get nervous. Has anyone tried First Aid Beauty? Does anyone know of any great day creams for sensitive skin?


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 25, 2011)

Sorry - I have no experience with it.


----------



## psychotique (May 25, 2011)

i love first aid beauty, i tried the ultra repair cream and its been great for my sensitive and extremely dry skin.

the first time i used it it did burn but i only realized it was because i exfoliated my skin beforehand. other then that its great.

i would recommend it, no doubt.


----------



## clarekellett13 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have one of the moisturizers  i think it's the ultra repair cream i use it at night over my retinol. it's pretty heavy and my skin doesn't seem as dry as it was last winter so i don't use it every night anymore i was looking for a moisturizer without a lot of active ingredients to use with the retinol Don't think i would buy it again  i just don't love it. I don't like the smell  kind of like nozema. i got the cellex c extra gla moisturizer last year and i liked that a lot better.

________

*Edit By MOD to remove link


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 8, 2011)

Check out Beautypedia.com for reviews on First Aid Beauty.

Click on Search all Reviews, Master Brand List - you should be able to find it under the F section

https://www.beautypedia.com/registerFree.aspx


----------



## janetgriselle (Jun 8, 2011)

Honestly, someone at Sephora told me about it because she thought their facial cleanser would be a good cetaphil replacement. Well I tried it and honestly, I like Cetaphil better. I'm not impressed, but everything works different on different people.


----------



## StarLightPlurs (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! I may stick with my Clinique cause I know nothing has gone wrong.


----------



## rachelolive92 (Jun 15, 2011)

i love first aid beauty, i tried


----------



## rachelolive92 (Jun 15, 2011)

i love first aid beauty, i tried  it,i am so happy.


----------



## citrineforme (Dec 28, 2011)

Remember everyone has different skin and products can react differently from one person to the next. I have NEVER been allergic to anything in my life. I used the First Aid Beauty 5 in 1 Restore Cream and had a really bad reaction all over my face and neck where I had applied the cream. It took a week to go away.  Good lesson to remember to always do a test patch even if it says allergy tested. This was a big lesson for me, having a first time allergic reaction though I will always do a test patch now. I'm still looking for a product that works, my skin is so dry in the winter.


----------



## katana (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is a link to a thread were some other MUT members have talked about First Aid Beauty.

I have not tried this brand myself, so I can't give an opinion.


----------



## shawn002 (Dec 29, 2011)

Well we all have different skin type and for sensitive skin. Before using any cream consult dermatologist know your skin type and take experts advice before using any product ..

I think that will sure help you..


----------



## TaraDawn (Jan 21, 2012)

I had the very same experience!!! I have NEVER had a reaction... I was sampling 2/3 face creams... Did not do the "test patch" and thought it was another product because they market to sensitive skin and help with rosacea! Strange


----------

